# Buildling a Period Correct C40 B-Stay



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Ciao!

Happy to have a really nice Mapei C40 B-stay road bike, which I *think* is from 2003. Any insight on how to decipher the serial on the bike? The last two digits are "XXXX03", so that's where i've got my year estimate.

I know the mapei bikes had DA 7700 on them, but I want to build this one up with period correct Record 10 components. I have a pair of 175mm First-gen Carbon Cranks, which debuted in 2003. I know there have been minor revisions on the rest of the Record group...

-Carbon Front D or steel cage version?
-All carbon rear D or the one with carbon knuckle only?
-"Ultra" shifters or regular "Carbon BB" 1st-gen 10 speed model?
-Chrome brakes or black?

That's about it. Have too many wheelsets to chose from, so not dead set on type. Though I would love to track down a Record-hub/Open pro set at some point.

Thanks in advance for the guidance, will post pictures when complete.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an stock C-40 from 2002 so that would be "period-correct"

it had
- steel FD
- carbon knuckle but metallic cage RD
- Carbon BB shifters
- Chrome brakes
- Pro Fit Pedals

it did come with Campy Electrons which I sold and then regretted. if you want period correct that should be silver record hubs but they are quite expensive.

here is a pic, the saddle, carbon cages and Cinelli RAM are the only things that were not original










HTH

EDIT: I found the original pic, just as received from the original owner.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

don't forget the Colnago or ITM seatpost and stem, plus ITM bars.


----------

